# Grid down dental



## Atough22 (Feb 5, 2013)

So the other day I broke a tooth at work. While I'm saving to get it fixed by a dentist now it got me thinking. What happens if it were during a grid down event. While I have plenty of medical equipment for serious trauma I don't really have anything for dental work. I'm getting some temporary filling cement and orajel as a start. Anyone else have any dental preps?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You bring up an excellent point. A dentist would be extremely valuable in a mutual assistance group. Other than extra toothbrushes, floss, toothpaste etc, we have no tools for basic dentistry. I would hate to have to pull a tooth of a loved one using pliers.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Some lidocaine, scotch and curved pliers is the way its gonna be

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Atough22 (Feb 5, 2013)

I found this article which has a decent list in it. http://readynutrition.com/resources/are-you-ready-series-dental-emergencies_07072011/

Any dental hygiene professionals on the forum with any additional advice or items/tools the layman should purchase?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pliérs and channel locks can easily make things worse. Clove oil is a good prep. Some on a cotton pellet placed on a diseased tooth can sometimes calm down a tooth ache. Over the counter analgesics such as Tylenol, Motrin or aspirin can be helpful. Hydrogen peroxide is great in a 50/50 water mix for gum infections. Listerine not other mouth washes have utility with disease. Prevention: such as brushing and flossing after meals and before bed. Watch your diet such as cutting down on soda and sugars. Remember coke is great to remove rust from chrome bumpers. Not using your teeth as a tool, crushing ice or jaw breakers as well as other extremely hard things helps prevent fractures. I would recommend forming a friendship/ barter system with a local dentist in a long term SHTF situation. While I do not recommend this, cheap dental instruments from Pakistan and India are available on eBay. I would also get an old army field manual on the subject. Other books such as where there is no dentist and a textbook that shows how to use dental instruments my prevent serious injury or death. Not that it can not be done by a non dentist but stuff happens even with proper training. Do not go from bad to worse if you can help it. 

Gauze, ambosol, temporary filling material and a dremel are other things that come to mind. 

Keep on top of you dental care with regular check ups and cleanings. If your in good shape to start with you will less likely to experience an emergency during SHTF. By the way poor oral Hygiene, decayed teeth and gum disease smell and will alert game to your presence. Really important with a bow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Some lidocaine, scotch and curved pliers is the way its gonna be
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


How many people have lidocaine? 
I drink bourbon, thank you very much.
Curved pliers in the hands of a nervous amateur will give you a crushed tooth and more pain than a barrel of bourbon could drown.

However, you got me to thinking. How do they pull a tooth? There, you have your wife who is passed out from overindulgence. A bad tooth has to come out. How do you set about doing it?
https://www.animated-teeth.com/tooth_extractions/t5_extracting_teeth.htm

Hey, no fair! My tool box has none of those implements of destruction!
Never fear. They can be obtained by us shade tree dentists!
Tooth Extraction: Instruments | eBay


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> How many people have lidocaine?
> I drink bourbon, thank you very much.
> Curved pliers in the hands of a nervous amateur will give you a crushed tooth and more pain than a barrel of bourbon could drown.
> 
> ...


Orajel can be bought OTC its 4% IIRC, also helps to 'know a guy'

Ive seen idiots snap teeth on dares, the Group dentist had told us to get as low and slowly rock it back and forth to break it off at the roots, not a fun thing by any means

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's all leverage. Knowing root anatomy, how to apply pressure to rock a tooth back and forth th. Tongue to cheek. Even a figure 8 movement. Teeth are not always normal shape and in a severe SHTF situation you will not have an X-ray. Firm steady pressure and take your time. Fast and extreme force will be more likely to snap it off. I am sure utube has video of it somewhere. A good medical history and how it applies is important. For instances diabetics should be on antibiotics afterward. People with joint replacements may require a single dose of antibiotics before hand. An infected joint in this type of SHTF situation may be a death sentence or an amputation.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

ha , ha , ha , I have dentures , lmao


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> How many people have lidocaine?
> 
> I do


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Note to self; Kidnap @Camel923 when SHTF! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Note to self; Kidnap @Camel923 when SHTF! :tango_face_wink:


lol. Bring some bourbon and let the tooth chucking comense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Denton said:
> 
> 
> > How many people have lidocaine?
> ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Camel923 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, gee, Doc. I'd be surprised if you didn't.
> ...


----------



## Atough22 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone know of any books on the subject?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Compound bow. Baling twine.
I survived a Navy dentist pulling a tooth that was broken. He had a knee on the chair arm, both hands on the pliers thing, and nurse holding my head. 
At this point, guys, I recommend viagra be stocked. Because you're gonna want something to hang on to when the extraction begins.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Atough22 said:


> Anyone know of any books on the subject?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/Where-There-Dentist-Murray-Dickson/dp/0942364058

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0323...=T0PKT0FV1XJCE4VGD61Q&dpPl=1&dpID=51onylxmQaL

https://www.bookdepository.com/Hand...Stanley-F-Malamed/9780323074131?ref=grid-view

https://www.amazon.com/Pathology-Dental-Hygienist-PATHOLOGY-HYGIENIST/dp/0721699464

All my books are at the office so I quickly picked a couple that might fulfill your needs. If you want specifically what I have pm me and Allow a few days to come up with a list. Full disclosure: I actually know the author of one of the above books.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Compound bow. Baling twine.
> I survived a Navy dentist pulling a tooth that was broken. He had a knee on the chair arm, both hands on the pliers thing, and nurse holding my head.
> At this point, guys, I recommend viagra be stocked. Because you're gonna want something to hang on to when the extraction begins.


Lol. Great substitute for lidocaine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Compound bow. Baling twine.
> I survived a Navy dentist pulling a tooth that was broken. He had a knee on the chair arm, both hands on the pliers thing, and nurse holding my head.
> At this point, guys, I recommend viagra be stocked. Because you're gonna want something to hang on to when the extraction begins.


Had the experience with an army dentist and a wisdom tooth. 1985. He went to school on a wrestling scholarship.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wisdom teeth can be a real biotch.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Wisdom teeth can be a real biotch.


What would be the course of action on that? Save drilling someones mouth out with a dremel, pull some other teeth out so they dont impact as bad?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> What would be the course of action on that? Save drilling someones mouth out with a dremel, pull some other teeth out so they dont impact as bad?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Depends on how much of an issue they are. Most people have more teeth than room. That is why removal of wisdom teeth is commonplace. In a SHTF situation treatment of impacted wisdom teeth without a radiograph is difficult at best. I would think extracting a fully erupted tooth and allowing the wisdom tooth to come in would be easier. No guarantee though that this will work as planed.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Weird root shape - I've been there. Might be worth getting a copy of your full mouth dental x-rays and sticking them in with your medical files.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not a lot available to the public. This appeared to be a decent, but limited kit.

Emergency Dental Repair Kit


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Not a lot available to the public. This appeared to be a decent, but limited kit.
> 
> Emergency Dental Repair Kit


I would add a few things to it that were mentioned earlier in the thread. How much more depends on what level of emergency and what prospects you have for receiving prompt professional dental care.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Atough22 said:


> So the other day I broke a tooth at work. While I'm saving to get it fixed by a dentist now it got me thinking. What happens if it were during a grid down event. While I have plenty of medical equipment for serious trauma I don't really have anything for dental work. I'm getting some temporary filling cement and orajel as a start. Anyone else have any dental preps?


Here is a link to a thread that I started. Sadley it did not go to far but in the thread is a link to Doom and Bloom. Dr. Bones has a pretty good article on this subject.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/20130-survival-dental-kit.html

I built a fairly decent dental kit based on this article. Someone mentioned Clove Oil, I have that and I found Clove Oil Jell on Ebay. Most of my dental equipment came off of eBay links. Slippy normal plyers are a NO GO.

I am going to upload some books from my library that's in the classifieds forsale but my wife is yelling at me to help with the kitchen sink leaking.

View attachment The_Tooth_Trip_1980.pdf


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thankfully, I was born without roots for wizdom teeth... I did experience Soviet dental work with ancient drills, instruments and no pain medication. All I can recommend to survive a pulled tooth is vodka, even if you're 13


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Correction of one of my posts - the Orajel is 7.5% Benzocaine, not sure how it stacks against Lidocaine.

IIRC topical limits are 4 or 5% for Lidocaine before becoming a DEA thing, still pretty sure its RX only.

I know most of us vets have our dental xrays, I have a few copies everytime I PCSed

I have seen dumbasses snap their teeth with linesmen pliers, absolute damn no-go. Ebay and Alibaba have dental instruments but PLEASE remember to sterilize your equipment...I have some Tyveks pouches I can sell, but used barber shop equipment stores sell autoclaves on the cheap

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

TG said:


> Thankfully, I was born without roots for wizdom teeth... I did experience Soviet dental work with ancient drills, instruments and no pain medication. All I can recommend to survive a pulled tooth is vodka, even if you're 13


You have my full sympathy. Had a wisdom tooth pulled in Central America once with similar tools - only rum.

On the plus side it cost me maybe $5 US.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Correction of one of my posts - the Orajel is 7.5% Benzocaine, not sure how it stacks against Lidocaine.
> 
> IIRC topical limits are 4 or 5% for Lidocaine before becoming a DEA thing, still pretty sure its RX only.
> 
> ...


The problem with topical application is that it fails to penetrate the different layers of skin, muscle, bone to reach the nerve. Injected lidocaine does that much better. A topical anesthetic called Emla comes close. Your absolutely correct that if you use the correct instrument or tool your less likely to smash the tooth although some are so decayed it's unavoidable.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG and OmeryOldBat have provided a glimpse at dentistry in a long term grid down scenario.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> TG and OmeryOldBat have provided a glimpse at dentistry in a long term grid down scenario.


It's honestly not so bad, mind over matter.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

More PDF's.

View attachment Simple_Dental_Care_For_Rural_Hospitals_1971.pdf


View attachment An Atlas of Dental Extractions.pdf


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your tougher than many.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

When you're tense and afraid, pain is a lot worse. It's the same with jumping into a frozen lake or getting stitches without pain medication... just calm yourself, breathe slowly and let the pain come, just don't tense-up and think happy thoughts.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The old text books have concoctions I never heard of. Thanks for the read MaterialGeneral


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here are some more PDF's, I would of had them all uploaded earlier but the dang kitchen sink drain broke. Had to go to Home Depot.

View attachment MD0513 Preventative Dentistry.pdf


View attachment MD0509 Infection Control & Drugs in the Denta Clinic.pdf


View attachment MD0503 Dental Instrument Set-Ups.pdf


View attachment MD0502 Dental Materials.pdf


View attachment MD0501 Dental Anatomy & Physiology.pdf


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Atough22 said:


> So the other day I broke a tooth at work. While I'm saving to get it fixed by a dentist now it got me thinking. What happens if it were during a grid down event. While I have plenty of medical equipment for serious trauma I don't really have anything for dental work. I'm getting some temporary filling cement and orajel as a start. Anyone else have any dental preps?


Knowledge, as you can see throughout your thread I uploaded a bunch of dental books on Adobe PDF.

Someone mentioned the Where there is no dentist so I will upload that one as well.

View attachment en_dent_2011_entirebook.pdf


View attachment doomandbloom.net-How to Extract a Tooth.pdf


View attachment doomandbloom.net-The Survival Dental Kit.pdf


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great selection MaterialGeneral. Impressive.


----------



## Atough22 (Feb 5, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Knowledge, as you can see throughout your thread I uploaded a bunch of dental books on Adobe PDF.
> 
> Someone mentioned the Where there is no dentist so I will upload that one as well.
> 
> ...


You sir are a gentleman and a scholar


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Down loadable at these sites.http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/wtndentist_2010_Web_Full_Book.pdf
http://www.doomandbloom.net/the-survival-dental-kit/


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Atough22 said:


> You sir are a gentleman and a scholar


Not much of a gentleman, but I am an old Staff Sergeant that was trained very well in researching topics, LOL.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Denton said:


> How many people have lidocaine?


Like @Camel923, I keep some lidocaine in my first aid kit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SierraGhost said:


> Like @Camel923, I keep some lidocaine in my first aid kit.
> View attachment 42233


I do, only Novocain label, for dental in 1-25,000 & 1-50,000 injectable cylinders and syringes to go with.


----------

